# Getting a guinea pig later today



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Today, I'm going to pick up a guinea pig I reserved for my little sister as it's her birthday tomorrow, she doesn't know she's getting a guinea pig but she did pick it by pointing out her favourite one of the group. The guinea pig is white mostly and I'll post some pics of it later.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

This the Guinea pig, my sister has called him Sniffles.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Guinea pigs are extremely social little things. Is there a particular reason you're just getting one?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Agree ^
Surprised whomever you got the guinea pig from allowed you to just have a single one. They love the company of others!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Guinea pigs are extremely social little things. Is there a particular reason you're just getting one?


 I don't really know why we've got a single one, maybe it was because he was on his own in the pet shop but I think my parents will get another for my other little sister at some point in the near future because she wants one now. So far he seems alright on his own, my little sister has him out of his cage often to run around in the living room which he seems to enjoy from all the popcorning he does, very entertaining.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Guinea pigs are lovely...he is really cute. I bet your sister is thrilled.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

You really should get a friend, guinea pigs can become really depressed on their own. Besides it's so much fun to watch them play when you have 2!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear Sniffles is enjoying life indoors. He looks so cute.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> I don't really know why we've got a single one, maybe it was because he was on his own in the pet shop but I think my parents will get another for my other little sister at some point in the near future because she wants one now. So far he seems alright on his own, my little sister has him out of his cage often to run around in the living room which he seems to enjoy from all the popcorning he does, very entertaining.


I would get one asap before they get old enough to want to fight.

They really shouldn't be kept in isolation.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

He is cute!

Good luck in finding Sniffles a friend


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm on holiday at the moment but my step mum messaged me the other day saying that Sniffles has a friend, my sister has called this one Cupcake, I'll post some picks of this new one when I get back off holiday.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's Mr Sniffles and his friend Mr Cupcake


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh they are cute, I love the sounds they make


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

no other sound like the snuffling wheeeking of contented guinea pigs


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't forget guinea purring


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Very cute! Love piggies, especially their noises!


----------



## Lolapop87 (Feb 3, 2017)

They are so cute,I've had guinea pigs they make lovely pets


----------

